# 1.4L Turbo / manifold torque specs?



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

Tighten the 8 nuts in a sequence as shown to *8 N·m (71 lb in)*.


----------



## train.mahon (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks man that should help. Now I just need to track down a new manifold.
Edit: grammar
Edit 2: my local dealership is saying there is a missive back-order on the part right now not sure what to think.


----------

